# 7dp5dt and had emotional breakdown



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey

I've been feeling down last couple of days with the usual stomach ache you get with periods, but today it has got worse. 
I've got stomach aches, back aches, the funny tast in my mouth and now had an emotional breakdown where I was crying so much I couldn't breathe! 
I am convinced now that my treatment has failed as I know my body inside out after having so many years analyising it's every twinge, movement, and cycle. 
I feel very down and in darkness and OTD is not for another 6 days. 

Anyone else felt like this? 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Sunnypal (Feb 25, 2009)

Hiya,

So sorry you're feeling so down. The only comfort I can offer is  I had 'period pains' and a definite mood change at around the same time on 2 of my previous cycles. The first ICSI AF arrived a few days later and I got a BFN, but then on my 2nd ICSI with exactly the same symptoms, at the same time, I ended up getting a BFP! I was so convinced it hadn't worked as my symptoms were exactly the same as AF, I cried and cried the days before OTD. The stomach and back pains were strong enough for me to take paracetamol and had me doubled over at times. I remember doing my test on OTD and just chucking it on the bedside table as didn't think there was any point checking. No one ever told me that a BFP could mimic AF so closely! 

I really hope these are good signs for you hun, looking at everything you've been through its definitely your turn for some luck!    Fingers crossed for you!
 
Xxx


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

The tww is a nightmare - I was totally deranged and testing 10 times a day from 4 dp 5 dt..... 
Just wanted to say (1) you're not alone.... It is such an emotional roller coaster it makes you crazy - pretty impossible but try to  take your mind off it... Go for a walk.. Watch a film and (2) you really can't trust any symptoms so try and keep hopeful.
Xxxxxxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Dont give up hope the feelings you get when your period is due are very very similar to some pregnancy pains.  My clinic told me to forget all possible symptoms as you really carnt tell!  Also your own head plays tricks on you it really does.


I am luck that my 4th round of treatment has worked and i am now 24 weeks pregnant.  But this obviously means going through 4 2ww and the only advise i can honestly give is keep busy!.  Get into a routine, i used to get up when my dh left for work, make sure i walked the dogs by 11, ate lunch and then did something in the afternoon.  You will go crazy if your trying to second guess what's happening in your body  Are you working during the 2ww?  I had to take 6 weeks off work when i had my treatment as i live in Somerset and had to travel to Guys hosp in London due the the nature of the treatment we needed (icsi pgd).  Anyhow every time i let my head go there, i would try and do something, even if it was walking to the local shop.


The bottom line of it is the unfortunetly you carnt do anything about the outcome, but you can try look after your mental health.  After all if your lucky enough to get a bfp, there is a lot more waiting and worrying and if unfortunetly you get a negative your also need to look after yourself. xxxxx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Sunnypal - ur symptoms with ur BFP sounds same as mine. I'm taking painkillers and laying under the duvet on the sofa daren't move! 
I've heard that ladies have had the premenstral symptoms and then gone in to BFPs, and I so wish it will be the same for me. I'm just feeling so mierable it blocks our any other rational thinking! 
Thank you for ur ray of hope hunni. 

Pinkbt - thank you for ur supportive message. I've tried watching films and sleeping through it, going for walks. It just seems as thou my brain and emotions are my worst enemy at the moment. 
I will hold on tight til OTD and pray that it's my turn! 

To you both - thank you for taking the time to reply to me and I wish all the happiness, love and luck to ur futures. 

Without FF and girls like you, this roller coaster would be unbearable xxxxx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi cowers

This is also my 4th treatment and ur right with what u say. 
I'm not working, I'm on leave to try and relax as I am a major stress head. Being at work would be a complete disaster for me! 
I'm literally sitting around watching tv and going for the odd walk so most probably I'm not helping myself. 
What I don't understand is how can period pains and discomfort be exactly like pregnancy? It all seems odd. 
I really hope this is a positive feeling for me. 

Thank you for ur message. Congratulations on being pregnant and wish u a happy healthy continued pregnancy and healthy baby xxxxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Thats what i was trying to say, u have to help your self, mean that lovingly by the way   !


I know the first ivf i did i spent loads of money on arty things which really helped.    Think you have to get a daily plan going!! get up by x time, go for a short walk, watch tv for a few hours/relax some how. Pm go for a walk to your local shop.  What are your hobbies? do you like baking?? i love it and spent lots of time making muffins, cakes etc etc.  You have to make sure you get out every day, fresh air and exercise is excellent for your mind.


So what you doing tomorrow? what is your plan


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I haven't been planning / routining my days. I just been getting up whenever and just doing things if I can be bothered!  
I never used to be into baking but I recently took that up! I do like doing it and I suppose I could start that on a few days. I'm into art so do a lot of drawings which keeps me relaxed. 

To be totally honest... No plans tomo. Maybe a trip to the garden centre but that's it! 
I'm petrified to leave the house incase the   turns up and I will then be in a right state. 

I'm so sorry to keep going on all in a grump   

I'll be ok in a bit when I get my paddy fix! (Take me out on ITV)    
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunnypal (Feb 25, 2009)

I hope you feel better, I'm on my 2ww too and haven't been planning my days. Think it's an excellent idea! We normally try to go away for the last few days to try to take our mind off it. Not happening this time tho. 


Good luck at the garden centre, it's raining so bad here I don't think I'll be making into the garden  


I have just taken up tie dying and am planning on trying out a few new designs to keep me busy! I think it definitely helps to give yourself a distraction. 


Good luck Hun xx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Aww good luck on ur 2ww too! 

It's raining hard here too!   lol, but the father inlaw loves his garden and its his bday on Monday so a present is required. 

Tie dying sounds fun! Do u tie dye clothes or material for art work?
Either way it does sound like fun. 

My mum is coming to spend day with me on Monday to eat chocolate and watch girly films.
I've eaten so much chocolate, crisps and snacks over the past two weeks that by time Xmas gets here I will have put on 2 stone and be fed up with eating!!! Not good for Xmas! 

When is ur OTD Hun? Have u been feeling ok this time? Xxx


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

I know exactly what youre going through = we all do

all the symptoms ive looked at or 'think' ive got can either be pregnancy or early period so that sucks 

I am getting a few things that i dont normally get though im worried im either making it up blowing them out of proportion

when is your OTD


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey ya louisenburton 

My OTD is 30th on Friday! 

I'm ways over thinking them or making them seem worse but u just can't be too sure! 
When is ur OTD babe? Xx


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Kat - 3rd December sadly  -youre so lucky lol 

really want to take an early test


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I really hope that it is implantation bleed which can happen and the funny taste is your mouth is a great sign! I remember having a metalic taste when i got pregnant. Good Luck- believe in yourseld and your blasts- you have to give them some hope. Don't torment youself with an early test- stay PUPO as long as possible. Fingerscrossed xx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Lol.. It's only 3 days after mine! I always feel tempted to test early but it's really best not to like JJ1 says. 
We should keep strong all together and send positive vibes and will get our BFPs! Positive mental attitude! 
(Coming from the girl who had a breakdown today!   )

Thanks JJ1 for ur kind message and positivity! Reading positive messages like yours keeps me going that little bit longer!


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

I think that's what's so incredible about this site. 
Whatever were gong through, someone's already been there. 
My hubby is incredibly supportive but he can't possibly know all the hormonal issues I'm having.


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

That's definitely true! My husband too is fantastic and he is there for 100% through all 4 cycles. Some poor girls don't even have that and their husbands leave them... I find it awful. 

I may not have the longed for baby just yet in my life, but with out it, my life is just quite nearly perfect!


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

Well said Kat

And here's to some new friends


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

HERE HERE!!


----------

